# Schmidt's Syndrome



## Andros

Schmidt's syndrome is an autoimmune polyglandular syndrome first used to describe patients with both Addison's disease and Hashimoto's thyroiditis (autoimmune hypothyroidism). Today, the term Schmidt's syndrome is used synonymously with autoimmune polyglandular syndrome type II to describe conditions of adrenal insufficiency occurring in conjunction with one or more of the following conditions: type 1 diabetes, Hashimoto's thyroiditis, hypoparathyroidism (parathyroid hormone deficiency), or gonadal failure.

Read more at Suite101: Schmidt's Syndrome http://www.suite101.com/blog/daisyelaine/schmidts_syndrome#ixzz0hEfxdw3s


----------

